# unable to edit



## Danny T (Dec 28, 2005)

ok I've login and I'm told Welcome Danny T but get no edit icon on my posts. 

Danny T


----------



## Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

The edit icon disappears after about an hour, I do believe.


----------

